# Making widow box?



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

I think I'm using the correct term. They are the tic tac toe looking things which allow multiple birds to perch close to each other.

I want to build one custom for my loft. My question is, how do you cut out gouges of the boards so horizontal and vertical boards interlock?

I'm wanting to limit nails to only the outside surrounding boards. Thanks.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

well, they are called "box perches". If you do a search in advanced search- regular search never seems to work for me- you should find a bunch. I posted my way- which is quick,effective, and easy, but not nice looking like the ones that require better carpentry skills.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/easy-box-perches-53880.html?highlight=perches


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

blacksheep said:


> I think I'm using the correct term. They are the tic tac toe looking things which allow multiple birds to perch close to each other.
> 
> I want to build one custom for my loft. My question is, how do you cut out gouges of the boards so horizontal and vertical boards interlock?
> 
> I'm wanting to limit nails to only the outside surrounding boards. Thanks.


Its going to be a little hard to do unless you have a dado blade or a router.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It can be done with a table saw just takes longer.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

blacksheep said:


> I think I'm using the correct term. They are the tic tac toe looking things which allow multiple birds to perch close to each other.
> 
> I want to build one custom for my loft. My question is, how do you cut out gouges of the boards so horizontal and vertical boards interlock?
> 
> I'm wanting to limit nails to only the outside surrounding boards. Thanks.


Seems like an awful lot of effort for something that will end up covered in bird poop. Why not just nail in from the sides? If you have some sort of OCD that requires you to build it a certain way, you should get yourself a stacked dado blade. It is probably the easiest way to cut grooves such as you're talking about. In my experience, you can use a router, but it is very difficult to stay on the straight line unless you have a router table with a fence.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Did you ever see the price of a dado blade thats why i don't have one you could buy a dozen nest fronts with what you would spend on a blade.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Did you ever see the price of a dado blade thats why i don't have one you could buy a dozen nest fronts with what you would spend on a blade.


I actually have a nice 7" stacked dado set with carbide tips, all in a nice wood carrying case. It was given to me by a friend for Christmas last year and hasn't been used yet. It was $49.97 at Lowes.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

10" ones i saw I think were 100 at sears


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

ptras said:


> Seems like an awful lot of effort for something that will end up covered in bird poop. Why not just nail in from the sides? If you have some sort of OCD that requires you to build it a certain way, you should get yourself a stacked dado blade. It is probably the easiest way to cut grooves such as you're talking about. In my experience, you can use a router, but it is very difficult to stay on the straight line unless you have a router table with a fence.


No effort at all, mine took around 3 hours to make from start to finish?



















Stacked dado sets come in 6 or 8 inches for the most part, never seen a 7 or 10?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> No effort at all, mine took around 3 hours to make from start to finish?
> 
> 
> Stacked dado sets come in 6 or 8 inches for the most part, never seen a 7 or 10?


7" Dado set:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00932176000P?prdNo=5&blockNo=5&blockType=G5

I actually have an 8" set - not 7" as I thought.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM2380811502P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6

10" set is probably what Shadybug is talking about as being expensive.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM3239129702P?prdNo=13&blockNo=13&blockType=G13


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Wingsonfire said:


> No effort at all, mine took around 3 hours to make from start to finish?


Wow- that is an impressive bit of work for only 3 hours.
I wouldn't know a dado if it bit me, so I stick with my easy scrap wood ones. Even covered in poop, the nice ones look nicer-lol- but I'm just not interested enough in woodworking to be all routering and dadoing. I'm more of a skill saw,cordless drill and a hammer kind of girl myself. Have been able to meet my construction needs with just those 3 for many years.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My table saw takes a 10" blade I figured you would need a 10" dado blade but maybe you could use a smaller on.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> My table saw takes a 10" blade I figured you would need a 10" dado blade but maybe you could use a smaller on.


Not necessary. A six inch blade works just fine in a ten inch saw. The main advantage to going larger is more teeth...smoother cuts and longer lasting blade.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

ptras said:


> Not necessary. A six inch blade works just fine in a ten inch saw. The main advantage to going larger is more teeth...smoother cuts and longer lasting blade.


Usually a 10 inch saw will take a 8 inch dado, mine is a portable 10 inch but the largest it will take is a 6 inch set per the manual. Did not know they made a 7 inch but not too surprised either, I bet that 10 inch is made to go on a 12 inch table saw


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

*Wow!*

Wingsonfire,

Thats what I'm talking about. Beautiful work.

So you need a table saw in order to use the dado blade?


----------

